# Central Scotland Forum August ride



## Theseus (28 Jul 2009)

'cos HJ didn't want to start the thread ...

Usual questions...

When? Where? Who?


----------



## ACS (28 Jul 2009)

Not the 16th please, please, please not the 16th. 

Missed the last 2 and I really, really want to join in this one (now in begging mode with a hugh chunk of grovelling thrown in for good measure, the same kind of grovelling used by the massive who worship Mags)


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2009)

How about the 16th?


----------



## ACS (28 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> How about the 16th?



Oh so predictable, but the weekend of the 16th will probably be the best date for everyone else, get used to it after a while, being unlucky, bit like knowing you are going to get lacerations off the kids plastic ducks when you play with them (ducks that is) in bath.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jul 2009)

If it helps you out any I can't do the 16th either


----------



## ACS (28 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> If it helps you out any I can't do the 16th either



Every little helps as my wife keeps reminding me


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Every little helps as my wife keeps reminding me



Does she work for Tesco?


----------



## lazyfatgit (28 Jul 2009)

What about a new doodle?


----------



## scook94 (28 Jul 2009)

http://www.doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=z3agcnhu8wspbmy7*Doodle Link*(I hope). 


August isn't a great month for me, but I've a few dates available...


----------



## ACS (28 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> Does she work for Tesco?



Actually yes she does


----------



## lazyfatgit (28 Jul 2009)

Unfortunately i can't put in Saturdays at the moment as i may have to work a couple. I know I definitely can't do 8th, 15th and 22nd as I've got other stuff on.


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2009)

Is it sad that I'm available for the whole of August?!


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

Touche said:


> 'cos HJ didn't want to start the thread ...
> 
> Usual questions...
> 
> When? Where? Who?



Well you are all big boys now...


----------



## scook94 (28 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> Is it sad that I'm available for the whole of August?!



I was about to make a comment, but you said it for me!!! Pity you missed out on Sunday, it really was a great ride despite the damp. Had me itching to try North Third again!


----------



## eldudino (29 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> I was about to make a comment, but you said it for me!!! Pity you missed out on Sunday, it really was a great ride despite the damp. Had me itching to try North Third again!



Do you fancy it on Friday night or this weekend? Mrs.Eldud is going to visit 'rents in Wales tomorrow for a long weekend so I'm home alone...


----------



## scook94 (29 Jul 2009)

I'm oncall this weekend so wouldn't be able to guarantee being available


----------



## eldudino (29 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> I'm oncall this weekend so wouldn't be able to guarantee being available



A likely story!


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

I'll need to check my diary (i.e. my wife) but I'm not available on Sundays (working) .

Of course, this morning, on the news they were suggesting the weather in August wasn't going to be the best.....


----------



## Theseus (29 Jul 2009)

My diary told me that the 16th is OK when Iasked her last night.


----------



## scook94 (29 Jul 2009)

Touche said:


> My diary told me that the 16th is OK when Iasked her last night.



!6th doesn't appear too popular at the moment. Run away leader at the moment seems to be Sunday 30th as all 8 people who filled in Doodle are available that day. There's still a lot of people missing on Doodle though, so it may change....


----------



## HJ (29 Jul 2009)

It is also possible to have two August rides, after there were two July rides...


----------



## scook94 (29 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> It is also possible to have two August rides, after there were two July rides...



I like your thinking!!!


----------



## scook94 (31 Jul 2009)

So, anyone fancy suggesting a few routes that could be added as a poll?


----------



## TechMech (31 Jul 2009)

I quite liked the sound of the two that Seamab suggested in the last thread:



Seamab said:


> A couple of options possibly for the future might be as follows - both starting and ending at Auchterarder (Gleneagles rail station)
> 
> 1. Auchterarder - Braco - Comrie - Crieff - Auchterarder
> 
> ...


----------



## scook94 (31 Jul 2009)

Either would be fine for me. If we made both of them start at Dunblane would that be too far?


----------



## scook94 (1 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Either would be fine for me. If we made both of them start at Dunblane would that be too far?



Actually that'll add about 30 miles in total, so...


----------



## HJ (5 Aug 2009)

Look good to me, which do we do first?


----------



## scook94 (6 Aug 2009)

Would be handy if we knew if Seamab is coming to this one and if so if he can map them both out for us....


----------



## eldudino (6 Aug 2009)

I bet he's left us with a couple of gruelling challenges knowing full well he'll be on his hols when we attempt them!


----------



## Scoosh (6 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> I bet he's left us with a couple of gruelling challenges knowing full well he'll be on his hols when we attempt them!


I think for seamab, anything less than the Radar Ride ..... 




is just right


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2009)

Come on have we got a date and a route? Is the August ride or the September ride?


----------



## ACS (10 Aug 2009)

HJ 

Some of us have Pfs in Sep, someting for the end of Aug perhaps? If people were willing to travel I could to put together a 35 - 40 miler around NE East Fife. Might even manage a coffee stop as well.


----------



## scook94 (10 Aug 2009)

As per Doodle all 10 people who bothered to update are available on Sunday 30th August.
I therefore propose that as the date for the next Central Scotland ride.


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (10 Aug 2009)

Are these things just for roadie folk or could I cling to the back of the group on an MTB with slicks? Not that I need a nursemaid - if I fall behind I can find my own way.


----------



## scook94 (10 Aug 2009)

Gordy, we have a variety of bikes along for these jaunts. You're more than welcome!


----------



## ACS (10 Aug 2009)

GordyFaeEdinburgh said:


> Are these things just for roadie folk or could I cling to the back of the group on an MTB with slicks? Not that I need a nursemaid - if I fall behind I can find my own way.



Will not happen no one get left behind, not even me


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (10 Aug 2009)

I'll keep an eye on the thread then.


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> As per Doodle all 10 people who bothered to update are available on Sunday 30th August.
> I therefore propose that as the date for the next Central Scotland ride.



OK so that is the date set, how about a route...


----------



## eldudino (10 Aug 2009)

GordyFaeEdinburgh said:


> Are these things just for roadie folk or could I cling to the back of the group on an MTB with slicks? Not that I need a nursemaid - if I fall behind I can find my own way.



I'm no roadie so you won't look out of place! So the 30th of Aug but no routes?!


----------



## scook94 (10 Aug 2009)

I'm happy for any route as I can take the bike on the car roof. Is there anything over Edinburgh way that would be suitable?


----------



## eldudino (10 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> I'm happy for any route as I can take the bike on the car roof. Is there anything over Edinburgh way that would be suitable?



No starting in a multi-storey car park then?


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

From 'Phillips Cycle Tours Round Edinburgh and the Scottish Borders' - Nick Cotton, page 48 - 53 but starting and finishing in LONGNIDDRY station (or North Berwick if preferred). It's 48km (30m), described as "Easy - rolling arable land with sea views, near to Edinburgh. Total height gain 230m (770ft)".

It is mainly on road, mostly quiet backroads, with the last 6km on an NCN old railway cyclepath, which is fine for road bikes - I road it last week.

Someone more capable than I can check it but try this and see if it works.


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Aug 2009)

Sounds good to me. Just need to check train times. (or get the boss to grant use of car)


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2009)

Looks Good Scoosh. I think I took that railway path a while ago and I think because it was a bit more isolated than other old railway path it was more glass free.


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Aug 2009)

OK 11:00AM start at Longniddry is doable by train, but only 5 min for change at Waverly.


----------



## MrRidley (12 Aug 2009)

If i get train from glesga at 8.30 arrive embra 9.30, next train to longniddry is 10.33, any chance of a lift


----------



## eldudino (12 Aug 2009)

Is anybody thinking about cycling from Edinburgh or back to Edinburgh?


----------



## scook94 (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Is anybody thinking about cycling from Edinburgh or back to Edinburgh?



From the train station [EDIT: Waverley I mean]? Was thinking the retail park at Newcraighall might be a good place to dump the car...


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Is anybody thinking about cycling from Edinburgh or back to Edinburgh?


I probably will.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Is anybody thinking about cycling from Edinburgh or back to Edinburgh?


Yes, both - thinking .....


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If i get train from glesga at 8.30 arrive embra 9.30, next train to longniddry is 10.33, any chance of a lift


From the miles you have been doing on Cyclogs, the wee ride out from Waverley to Longniddry (and back) shouldn't be a ploblem


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If i get train from glesga at 8.30 arrive embra 9.30, next train to longniddry is 10.33, any chance of a lift



BJ, I'll need to get the 9:30 from QS as this is the first train I can make due to Motherwell leg. It gets into waverly at 10:28.

If I can get the car then i don't mind picking you up somewhere.


----------



## scook94 (12 Aug 2009)

Waverley to Longniddry would add about 15 miles each way. Are we looking at an 11 am start at Longniddry? Leaving Waverley at 9:30 and cycling should fit in quite well...


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Is anybody thinking about cycling from Edinburgh or back to Edinburgh?



I thought about it, but we'd probably need a PM start for me to get there


----------



## MrRidley (12 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> From the miles you have been doing on Cyclogs, the wee ride out from Waverley to Longniddry (and back) shouldn't be a ploblem



Miles may be no more, went to see knee surgeon today, all is not well, it seems i have some nasty damage to the whole area, i have to go for an MRI scan to see the full extent, so he suggests i either reduce my miles drastically or cut out the cycling altogether


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Miles may be no more, went to see knee surgeon today, all is not well, it seems i have some nasty damage to the whole area, i have to go for an MRI scan to see the full extent, so he suggests i either reduce my miles drastically or cut out the cycling altogether


Oh No . That is NOT good news . I have been using your distances as a spur 

DO take it very easy and don't rush yourself into doing too much too soon - been there, done that - and am learning not to do it again 


Take care, CC buddy


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Miles may be no more, went to see knee surgeon today, all is not well, it seems i have some nasty damage to the whole area, i have to go for an MRI scan to see the full extent, so he suggests i either reduce my miles drastically or cut out the cycling altogether


 that sounds like a sore one BJ, fingers crossed that the MRI shows its not as bad as the doc says.


----------



## eldudino (12 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Waverley to Longniddry would add about 15 miles each way. Are we looking at an 11 am start at Longniddry? Leaving Waverley at 9:30 and cycling should fit in quite well...



Sounds good to me, 8.30am start from Stirling station for us?


----------



## scook94 (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Sounds good to me, 8.30am start from Stirling station for us?




If you like, never been on a train with a bike before!


----------



## eldudino (12 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> If you like, never been on a train with a bike before!



I meant riding through 

I'll check to see if we need to be booked on and let you know.


----------



## scook94 (12 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> I meant riding through
> 
> I'll check to see if we need to be booked on and let you know.



We could set off on Saturday and get a B&B in Portobello? Cycle into Embra on Saturday night and hit showbars... 

On second thoughts, maybe not. Let's get the train on Sunday morning...


----------



## MrRidley (13 Aug 2009)

Thanks for your support guys, i'm planning to finish off this month as usual albeit lightly, i'm going to buy a good knee support to see me through to the end of the month, then that will be it for me, commute only from then on (only 6 miles), once again thanks for your support and i'll do my best to make the run, hope to see you all there, (if we can agree start time and meet point)


----------



## magnatom (13 Aug 2009)

What is the doc suggesting is wrong with your knee? I have a bit of experience with knees (had three ops) and MRI scanners.


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

I haven't really been paying attention but barring bad things I should be up for this too. 

For those riding from Edinburgh - want to meet up in the city first? I live on Dalkeith Rd and when I'm heading East I usually head around the Park and down to Portobello first. That would work quite well for the people coming from Waverley - we could meet in front of Meadowbank stadium or something. Or is that unnecessarily complicated?

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I haven't really been paying attention but barring bad things I should be up for this too.
> 
> For those riding from Edinburgh - want to meet up in the city first? I live on Dalkeith Rd and when I'm heading East I usually head around the Park and down to Portobello first. That would work quite well for the people coming from Waverley - we could meet in front of Meadowbank stadium or something. Or is that unnecessarily complicated?
> 
> Matthew



I guess the local knowledge would come in handy. I had been planning on heading down Dalkeith Rd and out through Craigmillar, if you think going out London Rd is preferable/safer that's fine by me.


----------



## eldudino (14 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> I guess the local knowledge would come in handy. I had been planning on heading down Dalkeith Rd and out through Craigmillar, if you think going out London Rd is preferable/safer that's fine by me.



What about going through Arthur's seat and using the Innocent cycleway to get to Craigmillar then our past Fort Kinnaird (watching out for low-flying aircraft) then to Longniddry?


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> What about going through Arthur's seat and using the Innocent cycleway to get to Craigmillar then our past Fort Kinnaird (watching out for low-flying aircraft) then to Longniddry?



Could do. The old tunnel under the park is quite fun. The reason I tend not go that way is that Craigmillar/Niddry Mains is a pretty scummy area and the cyclepath is the one where a CCer was set upon by feral kids. It was also covered in broken glass last time I was there though that was months ago so it could be fine by now.

That said we'd be fine in a group.B) 

Another option would be to go the anti-clockwise way in Holyrood Park that goes down by Duddingston Loch which is quite pretty, and then on the A1 down to Musselburgh - I'm not that bothered really.

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2009)

Let's give Craigmillar a wiiiiiiiide berth then!


----------



## Ranger (14 Aug 2009)

But is there a huge hill at the beginning

I'll hopefully be there


----------



## eldudino (14 Aug 2009)

Not at 9.30am on a Sunday morning? Or are the bams getting up early to terrorise the public nowadays. Maybe best to go past Duddingston loch. It's a nice route out that way too. First train from Stirling it 9.05am, getting in at 10.04am.


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2009)

It the cr@p they've left ofer the path from Saturday night thats a bit worrying.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

For those who are cycling from Embra, how about a rendez-nous at *Fisherrow Harbour*, on the west side of Musselburgh (The Honest Toun - aye, right  ? Call it 15km from there to Longniddry station (it's actually a bit LESS  ), so a meet there at 1000-1015 would give us an easy, social ride to the 'official' start. If anyone is going to be late there - we can leave HLaB to speed you (= make you sweat) to Longniddry 

How does that work for the train guys 'n' gals ? Those driving through could meet there too, if they fancied a few bonus kms .


----------



## eldudino (14 Aug 2009)

Looks like I'll be taking the car rather than getting the train through then, I don't think I'd make it there from Waverley by 10.15 if the train gets in at 10.05. I might park at Fork Kinnaird and meet at the harbour from there.


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2009)

That sort of timeframe might not suit lazyfatgit either. Isn't he getting to Waverley at 10:30ish?

What is the "official" start time at Longniddry?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Looks like I'll be taking the car rather than getting the train through then, I don't think I'd make it there from Waverley by 10.15 if the train gets in at 10.05. I might park at Fork Kinnaird and meet at the harbour from there.


You'd be just as well parking/meeting at Fisherrow, TBH.



scook94 said:


> That sort of timeframe might not suit lazyfatgit either. Isn't he getting to Waverley at 10:30ish?
> 
> What is the "official" start time at Longniddry?


Think it's 1100 but can be changed to suit trains, cars etc ... 

What start time would suit most folk ?
1100, 1130, 30 mins after the pubs open .....


----------



## MrRidley (14 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> For those who are cycling from Embra, how about a rendez-nous at *Fisherrow Harbour*, on the west side of Musselburgh (The Honest Toun - aye, right  ? Call it 15km from there to Longniddry station (it's actually a bit LESS  ), so a meet there at 1000-1015 would give us an easy, social ride to the 'official' start. If anyone is going to be late there - we can leave HLaB to speed you (= make you sweat) to Longniddry
> 
> How does that work for the train guys 'n' gals ? Those driving through could meet there too, if they fancied a few bonus kms .



I'd rather those of us coming thru on train could be met by one of you kind EMBRA folk at waverly and guided/helped/led to the start point.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I'd rather those of us coming thru on train could be met by one of you kind EMBRA folk at waverly and guided/helped/led to the start point.


Agree and I was wondering if those from the Dalkeith Rd side of town could meet youse (see the Glesga bit ) and guide to Fisherrow .... 

Me ? I'm on the north of the city and avoid the centre as much as poss ... and probably even more when the trams arrive


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

I could meet people at Waverley. I'd suggest this corner (in green I hope):

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=55.95...=55.95321,-3.18887&spn=0.000704,0.002411&z=19

To get there, follow the signs in the station up the steps to Princes St, turn right at the top and walk along. Cross the road (North Bridge) at the corner of the hotel. That way we can join traffic on North Bridge easily.

What do you reckon?

Matthew


----------



## MrRidley (14 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I could meet people at Waverley. I'd suggest this corner (in green I hope):
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=55.95...=55.95321,-3.18887&spn=0.000704,0.002411&z=19
> 
> ...



Do we have to wear a flower to be recognised


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

Just do the secret CC dancing handshake.

Matthew


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I could meet people at Waverley. I'd suggest this corner (in green I hope):
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=55.95...=55.95321,-3.18887&spn=0.000704,0.002411&z=19
> 
> ...



Why go up the steps?? Why not meet on the concourse then just cycle up the road out on to Waverley Bridge... 



bhoyjim said:


> Do we have to wear a flower to be recognised



I usually try the cunning disguise of a CC Jersey...


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Why go up the steps?? Why not meet on the concourse then just cycle up the road out on to Waverley Bridge...



That is more logical actually. 

Matthew


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> That sort of timeframe might not suit lazyfatgit either. Isn't he getting to Waverley at 10:30ish?
> 
> What is the "official" start time at Longniddry?



Train's due in at 10:28. And i will be on the train. Mrs LFG says I "burnt my boats" by having the car too long last time.


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

How many of those who are returning to Waverley and surrounding areas would be interested in stopping off in Newington (not far off the Dalkeith Rd) for Tea and (freshly baked) Scones on the way home?


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

Speaking for myself, I _never_ refuse a scone.

Matthew


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

Trinity - "surrounding areas" ... hmmmmmm ...... 

Tea ..... scones .... mmmmmm .....


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2009)

Granton or Dunfermline are not exactly the Newington area but I could be tempted


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Granton or Dunfermline are not exactly the Newington area but I could be tempted


"surrounding areas", HLaB, "surrounding areas" ....


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Granton or Dunfermline are not exactly the Newington area but I could be tempted



Ahh, but it would be on the way past... that counts too


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> How many of those who are returning to Waverley and surrounding areas would be interested in stopping off in Newington (not far off the Dalkeith Rd) for *Tea and (freshly baked) Scones on the way home?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now yer talkin! (will i need a lock or is this a posh bit)


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

Your bikes should be safe enough in the back green, both front and back doors to the close lock and there is a three meter wall at the back...

Failing that St Leonards nick is only 5 minutes away, the tea leafs won't get far, before the rossers caught up with them...


----------



## eldudino (14 Aug 2009)

Does this mean that Mrs.HJ didn't get a go fast bike then as it would seem she's staying at home to bake!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Does this mean that Mrs.HJ didn't get a go fast bike then as it would seem she's staying at home to bake!


_Au contraire_, Mrs HJ must have the go faster machine - to be able to zoom back and make/bake the scones before the rest of us catch up


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Aug 2009)

Back from my holidays having had thee ( yes three ) weeks away from the bike 

Hope to get some miles in before I join you all again  Went to Cleish Hills today, but got a bit lost ( in the woods ) so did not go that far, but the hills were good


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2009)

... and I went down your favourite cycle path yesterday  ... and back 

Great that you are coming to join us


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> ... and I went down your favourite cycle path yesterday  ... and back


Its a nice path Scoosh but to make it more interesting take the B914 Saline Road from Dunfermline then the Forrestmill Road where you can either cut straight down onto the path or continue to Clackmannan and take the path back to Dunfermline.


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> ... and I went down your favourite cycle path yesterday  ... and back
> 
> Great that you are coming to join us



I did it today, it was good, except the gale force winds, from every direction possible. You should have said, I would have joined you


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Aug 2009)

I am going to have to give this one a miss I am sorry 

Hopefully catch you all at the next one


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Aug 2009)

Ok I am going to admit why I cannot go. I don't like driving in or through Edinburgh. I am just a woose, I am sorry 

I will make it to many more outings and hold you all back though haha


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Aug 2009)

You could take the train? or maybe someone will be driving and scrounge a lift?


----------



## eldudino (18 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Ok I am going to admit why I cannot go. I don't like driving in or through Edinburgh. I am just a woose, I am sorry
> 
> I will make it to many more outings and hold you all back though haha



What about being environmentally responsible and getting the train?! We don't all need to drive HUGE landy's like Scoosh


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> What about being environmentally responsible and getting the train?! We don't all need to drive HUGE landy's like Scoosh



dare I say I hate trains more than I hate driving in Edinburgh. Always had a huge fear of them. oh dear oh dear


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2009)

I hate driving through Edinburgh too Jane, that's one of the reasons I stay in Granton. You can get to Granton quite easily by going through Davidson's Mains without actually going near central Edinburgh and along the coast to Longniddry. Its easier than getting to Falkirk.


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> I hate driving through Edinburgh too Jane, that's one of the reasons I stay in Granton. You can get to Granton quite easily by going through Davidson's Mains without actually going near central Edinburgh and along the coast to Longniddry. Its easier than getting to Falkirk.



Falkirk was easy for me believe it or not. I am so embarrased that I can't drive in Edinburgh. You talk about Granton and Davidson's mains, all double dutch to me 

If anyone was getting the train from fife with their bike I would join them


----------



## Ranger (19 Aug 2009)

Jane, I am going along (from Kinross) and am undecided if to meet everyone at Waverley or the proper start point at the moment

Either way I will take the car and can always stick the second bike carrier on for you if you want a lift


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Aug 2009)

Ranger said:


> Jane, I am going along (from Kinross) and am undecided if to meet everyone at Waverley or the proper start point at the moment
> 
> Either way I will take the car and can always stick the second bike carrier on for you if you want a lift



Thank you so much, may I take you up on your offer? I can drive to Kinross if you like, or you can come to my house, which is just off the M90


----------



## Scoosh (20 Aug 2009)

Well Done Ranger - what a star ! 


You see, Jane, there is no escaping the CC Scotland Forum Riders


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Well Done Ranger - what a star !
> 
> 
> You see, Jane, there is no escaping the CC Scotland Forum Riders



A total star yes 

David you are right, no escaping at all, I just hope I don't go too slow for you all


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> A total star yes
> 
> David you are right, no escaping at all, I just hope I don't go too slow for you all


There's no such thing on a CC Scotland Forum ride - we just leave the bill in the pub for the last one 

Besides, you might not be able to usurp the _lanterne rouge_


----------



## eldudino (21 Aug 2009)

I've developed a case of tendinitis in my left ankle, doc's have advised ibuprofen and a bit of rest. He reckons my new route home via Stirling castle might be the cause! Should be ok for the 30th though.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2009)

Have you changed your riding position/pedal position/riding style at all ? Definitely worth checking it all so it does not become a long term thing.


----------



## eldudino (21 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Have you changed your riding position/pedal position/riding style at all ? Definitely worth checking it all so it does not become a long term thing.



The only thing I've done is increased the amount of climbing I'm doing in an attempt to improve my technique and fitness. I've had a chat with a friend who's given me some stretches to do, once it's healed. Going to try and take it a bit steadier to avoid a lasting injury though.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (22 Aug 2009)

What time are you folks meeting at Longniddry. I'll be out that way next Sunday and would love to tag along


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Aug 2009)

I think 11.00 was being discussed, not sure if that's final.

By the way, I rode the route yesterday. Including the bit from Edinburgh and the bits where I got lost I covered just under 59 miles. I had a couple of comments:

- the route isn't clear from North Berwick to East Linton. I'm not sure if I took the intended one. By the way, this section has some short sharp climbs - nothing unmanageable but they aren't negligible.

- the cycle path part down to Longniddry was great fun and I didn't see a soul the whole time I was on it. I did most of it at 20-22mph which was probably a bit hard on the lacquer on my frame given the number of small rocks! This section might be problematic if it rains much on or before the ride. There were some slightly muddy parts which could get worse, so be warned. I had to do one fairly spectacular (to me) bunnyhop over a large puddle that spanned the path to avoid a soaking.

Overall it was nice and it did a good job of avoiding unpleasantly fast or busy roads.

Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Aug 2009)

I forgot to add: between North Berwick and East Linton there are lots blackberry hedges. Strangely, drivers didn't take the slightest notice of the guy in skintight clothing and a bulbous helmet rooting around in the bushes in the middle of nowhere. 

Matthew


----------



## goo_mason (23 Aug 2009)

OK,thanks for keeping this one a secret from me for so long... 

Just found out about this now from HJ's post in the PfS thread; I'm out on a p*ss-up in Glasgow the night before, so don't think I'll be in a fit state to do the ride (late night the night before, possiby feeling a little rough & dehydrated).

Of course, if the plans change - I'd be up for it. Is anyone still up for meeting at Fisherrow ? I could join people there if I can get along. Should know whether Sat night's still on in a few days.


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Aug 2009)

I think I'm meeting some people at Waverley and then we're heading for Fisherrow and then Longniddry. I expect we'll finalise times a few days before.

Matthew


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Aug 2009)

note to self - get some miles in this week


----------



## scook94 (24 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> note to self - get some miles in this week



Don't worry, due to horrendous work commitments and the weather I've not been on my bike for 3 weeks! I'll be keeping anyone at the back company for sure!


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Don't worry, due to horrendous work commitments and the weather I've not been on my bike for 3 weeks! I'll be keeping anyone at the back company for sure!



Due to holidays I had three weeks off too, but managed a megre 50 in total last week ( not on the same day ) and I just got back from a 22 miler today


----------



## eldudino (25 Aug 2009)

I'm 50/50 on this ride guys. My ankle's getting better but I'm unsure on how long to rest it for. I'm resting it all this week and it's feeling better by the day. I'll be starting to do some stretches by the end of the week to keep it moving but I'll have to see how I get on and make a decision on the day or the day before. I'm pretty bummed out by it all to be honest, no cycling and this is the best weather we've had all August!


----------



## Theseus (25 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> this is the best weather we've had all August!



It's pi**ing it down!


----------



## scook94 (25 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'm 50/50 on this ride guys. My ankle's getting better but I'm unsure on how long to rest it for. I'm resting it all this week and it's feeling better by the day. I'll be starting to do some stretches by the end of the week to keep it moving but I'll have to see how I get on and make a decision on the day or the day before. I'm pretty bummed out by it all to be honest, no cycling and this is the best weather we've had all August!



Keep us updated, if you don't go then I'll be taking the car through. Didn't you wimp out of the last one coz it was slightly damp? Is there a trend emerging...


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (25 Aug 2009)

I'm not going to make it, folks. Going walking and camping in the Cairngorms for a couple of days instead.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## eldudino (25 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Keep us updated, if you don't go then I'll be taking the car through. Didn't you wimp out of the last one coz it was slightly damp? Is there a trend emerging...



Ha! No, I was on holiday for the last one. Anyway, I don't see you cycling home in the pouring rain when I'm slogging through Stirling getting a face-full of road-spray !

After speaking to Lazyfatgit about it, who's had a similar, but worse injury, I'm definitely going to give it a miss. Going to take 3 weeks off the bike (this, next and the following for which we're going to Cornwall on holiday) and try to see a sports physio to get it treated.


----------



## eldudino (25 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> It's pi**ing it down!



Stirling's been bootiful, like a Bernard Matthews turkey!


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2009)

OK, roll call, how many are think of come back for scones (just so we know how many to make)?

Also as this has turned into a multi start ride, who is starting where and when??


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2009)

I'll be heading to your after, if that's OK with you and mrs HJ.

What time are we meeting outside of Waverly (did we say we are meeting at the mini rab in the station concourse?)


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Aug 2009)

HJ, scones would be great.

I'll be at Longniddry at 10:51, assuming all trains on time. If I'm feeling frisky and the weather is favourable, I may cycle to Glasgow or Falkirk to get an earlier train in order to meet the folk who are staring at Waverley.


----------



## MajorMantra (25 Aug 2009)

Another one for scones! I'll probably pop home first to switch to the cheap bike (I'm paranoid).

I'll be at Waverley whenever's needed so can people arriving on trains remind us when exactly? Yes, we should meet at the mini RAB.

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (26 Aug 2009)

If I'm there on Sunday I'd love a scone! Thanks!


----------



## Theseus (26 Aug 2009)

Scone please!

I will probably start from Waverley. What time & where?


----------



## goo_mason (26 Aug 2009)

My Saturday night session in Glasgow is definitely still on so I'm afraid I'll not be coming out to play on Sunday.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Aug 2009)

Scone(s) for Scoosh, please - with cream and jam ??     

I'll be starting from home, then be at Fisherrow Harbour from 1000, leaving at 1015 for a (gentle) ride along to Longniddry.


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Aug 2009)

I am getting a bit nervous about Sunday for some reason, still not confident on the roads at all


----------



## MajorMantra (26 Aug 2009)

You'll be fine! The route from Longniddry is mostly quiet and we'll have safety in numbers.

Matthew


----------



## ACS (26 Aug 2009)

Sorry I'm out, my daughter has flown in from NI via Afgan and ...........its obvious


----------



## scook94 (26 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Scone(s) for Scoosh, please - with cream and jam ??
> 
> I'll be starting from home, then be at Fisherrow Harbour from 1000, leaving at 1015 for a (gentle) ride along to Longniddry.



I think those leaving from Waverley will be setting off after Lazyfatgit gets in at 10:30, you'll be there long before they (possibly including me) will get to Longniddry...


----------



## Scoosh (26 Aug 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry I'm out, my daughter has flown in from NI via Afgan and ...........its obvious


She'll be very welcome too 


See children ? See timing ? 


Have a good reunion


----------



## HJ (26 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I am getting a bit nervous about Sunday for some reason, still not confident on the roads at all



You'll be fine Jane, best way to build you confidence is to get out and do it, we'll be there to look after you...


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> You'll be fine Jane, best way to build you confidence is to get out and do it, we'll be there to look after you...



Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## MrRidley (26 Aug 2009)

Sunday may be in doubt for me, as i've just realised the two loves of my life clash, cycling in emra or watching celtic play hibs (in embra, which could affect trains) at 12.30 on sunday, but after watching tonight  who knows, some tough decisions lie ahead, although the scones on offer sound good


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Aug 2009)

Looks like we're going to get a little wet. 

Matthew


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Looks like we're going to get a little wet.
> 
> Matthew


Sunday is too far off for an acurate prediction, Metcheck says it'll be sunny


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Aug 2009)

True enough. It's funny how Metcheck is always more optimistic than the Met Office.

Matthew


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Looks like we're going to get a little wet.
> 
> Matthew


Shouldn't Couldn't be as bad as last Sunday on the Ken Laidlaw ride from Hawick .......... could it ?   

If it is, I may have to reconsider my participation - 2 thoroughly soaked Sundays in a row would not be good for these old bones .....


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2009)

It'll not be that bad, I'm sure the metcheck forecast is acurate 

btw what time are we meeting at Waverly?


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> It'll not be that bad, I'm sure the metcheck forecast is acurate
> 
> btw what time are we meeting at Waverly?



I'm still waiting for those arriving on trains to tell me. Speak up people.

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (27 Aug 2009)

I'm still in 2 minds about going by train or car. The first train would get me in at 10:05 though.

Where are those who aren't going by train meeting?


----------



## Theseus (27 Aug 2009)

I'm not going by train, but am intending to meet at Waverley. Assuming we can agree a time.


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> I'm not going by train, but am intending to meet at Waverley. Assuming we can agree a time.


Same here


----------



## scook94 (27 Aug 2009)

I can meet at Waverley too possibly. Are the pay and display parking meters in operation on a Sunday in the city centre?


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> I can meet at Waverley too possibly. Are the pay and display parking meters in operation on a Sunday in the city centre?


OH YESSS !!! 

This is Embra during the Festival, y'know 

IIRC, the only days of non-payment are Christmas day and .... er .... errrrrm .... maybe Ne'er day but I wouldn't guarantee that one !


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2009)

Can I also request that those who have recently come into possession of new shades  (you know who you are HJ etc ) bring them along so I can have a look/try on ??

... so I can join the cool gang too


----------



## scook94 (27 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> OH YESSS !!!
> 
> This is Embra during the Festival, y'know
> 
> IIRC, the only days of non-payment are Christmas day and .... er .... errrrrm .... maybe Ne'er day but I wouldn't guarantee that one !



Well I've emailed the council to see what they say, their website only mentions Monday to Saturday but we'll see. Just trying to think of somewhere else not too far out where I can dump the car all day and cycle to Waverley. I'm thinking about Morrison Street car park....


----------



## scook94 (27 Aug 2009)

BTW anyone heard from TechMech? Is he coming on Sunday?


----------



## lazyfatgit (27 Aug 2009)

I had originally suggested 11:00 at Longniddry, as the earliest train i can catch (and 2 connections) means i get there at 10:51.
The train into Waverley gets me there at 10:28. Whilst it would be great to ride from waverley, i wouldn't expect everyone else to delay the ride further, so if an earlier start time there suits, I'll train it to Longniddry, and can always add in the ride back to the capital.


----------



## TechMech (27 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> BTW anyone heard from TechMech? Is he coming on Sunday?



I'm still alive lol  (Currently sitting in the server room here at work, waiting for bloody updates to install on the backup server )

I'm not sure if i'm going to make Sunday or not due to the other half's birthday falling the same day.

I'll post up Saturday night to confirm though.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Well I've emailed the council to see what they say, their website only mentions Monday to Saturday but we'll see. Just trying to think of somewhere else not too far out where I can dump the car all day and cycle to Waverley. I'm thinking about Morrison Street car park....


Why take a car to Waverley ?? I thought it is a TRAIN station 

If you want to ride out to Longniddry from the city, you could always park _chez_ Scoosh and we can ride together (aw, nice ) to Fisherrow harbour and thence on to L'niddry, do the ride, (race) to HJ's for tea'n'scones, then amble back (mainly downhill ) to your motor.

PM me if interested ....


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

So HJ and his scones are en route yes? If so and my lift is still available, I would love a scone too please


----------



## Coco (27 Aug 2009)

Can I get a scone without going on the ride?


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

absolutely not


----------



## Theseus (27 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So HJ and his scones are en route yes? If so and my lift is still available, I would love a scone too please



The whole ride has been organised around the scones.


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> The whole ride has been organised around the scones.



What a wee scone HJ is


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So HJ and his scones are en route yes? If so and my lift is still available, I would love a scone too please



It rather depends on where your start and finish points are...

You are welcome to join us for scones, if it doesn't take you too far out of your way...


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> It rather depends on where your start and finish points are...
> 
> You are welcome to join us for scones, if it doesn't take you too far out of your way...



That is why I never said before I would like one, as I am getting a lift across ( I think ) so depends on my very kind driver


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> That is why I never said before I would like one, as I am getting a lift across ( I think ) so depends on my very kind driver



You could always get the train...


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> You could always get the train...



I am scared of trains


----------



## Ranger (27 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> That is why I never said before I would like one, as I am getting a lift across ( I think ) so depends on my very kind driver



It all depends on how fit you are feeling, leaving and finishing at Waverley is no problem we can catch the train from Inverkeithing and get scones on the way back

Otherwise no scones and a shorter ride (if it makes you feel better the last social ride is the longest I have ever done in one go as well)


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

Ranger said:


> It all depends on how fit you are feeling, leaving and finishing at Waverley is no problem we can catch the train from Inverkeithing and get scones on the way back
> 
> Otherwise no scones and a shorter ride (if it makes you feel better the last social ride is the longest I have ever done in one go as well)



Ok 40 miiles is my longest, so you work it out please, as I have no sense at all of direction. Only thing bothers me more than the mileage is the roads


----------



## Scoosh (28 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Ok 40 miiles is my longest, so you work it out please, as I have no sense at all of direction. Only thing bothers me more than the mileage is the roads


Question:
- How do you get good at climbing mountains on a bike ?
Answer:
- By climbing mountains on a bike 

This is not as facetious as it might appear.  The next question is:
- How do get confidence riding on the road ?

... and the answer is ......
- Yup - by riding on the road , as well as reading/applying 'Cycle Craft' 

There will be other riders around who will advise, guide and shield you as you ride along. I even know some of them and (still) have total trust in them .

You could do the ride from Waverley but it will add 15 miles each way. You could (be) drive(n) to Longniddry, do the ride, drive to HJ's hoose, scoff scones, head home .

That ticks quite a few boxes:
- no train
- road riding in company on generally quiet roads to gain experience/confidence
- not riding too far
- maybe getting to the scones before the main hungry hordes  
- scone scoffing 
- home at your leisure 

Can you make up your mind now ?


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2009)

Well Embra Council have confirmed that the on road Pay& Display restrictions only apply Monday to Saturday. So I could park at, say, Charlotte Square and head to Waverley. I'm not too keen on the idea of using the train when The Great Unwashed are heading to Easter Road.

However I may still take you up on your kind offer Scoosh, needs further thought....


----------



## Theseus (28 Aug 2009)

Use StAndrews square, it's closer.


----------



## HJ (28 Aug 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> I had originally suggested 11:00 at Longniddry, as the earliest train i can catch (and 2 connections) means i get there at 10:51.
> The train into Waverley gets me there at 10:28. Whilst it would be great to ride from waverley, i wouldn't expect everyone else to delay the ride further, so if an earlier start time there suits, I'll train it to Longniddry, and can always add in the ride back to the capital.



If the start at Longniddry is at 11:00, and it is 15 miles from Waverley to Longniddry, I would suggest that those cycling from Waverley would need to set out before 10:28...


----------



## HJ (28 Aug 2009)

Following a scone count, Mrs HJ (lurking around here somewhere) reckons a dozen scones will be plenty, there are eight definites and three maybes, all the rest are mine (and Scooshes as he wasn't being as polite and asking for only one ....


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> If the start at Longniddry is at 11:00, and it is 15 miles from Waverley to Longniddry, I would suggest that those cycling from Waverley would need to set out before 10:28...



This is the time the last person arriving by train will get there. I would suggest we should defer the set off time from Longniddry to 12:00ish?

Is that more sensible, or are we making this too long?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> This is the time the last person arriving by train will get there. I would suggest we should defer the set off time from Longniddry to 12:00ish?
> 
> Is that more sensible, or are we making this too long?


1130 - to get them properly warmed up


----------



## HJ (28 Aug 2009)

So now we have a ride with three possible lengths, depending on start finish point, either 40 mile, 55 miles or 70 miles...

Just remember the wind is only going to be with you for part of the way...


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Why take a car to Waverley ?? I thought it is a TRAIN station
> 
> If you want to ride out to Longniddry from the city, you could always park _chez_ Scoosh and we can ride together (aw, nice ) to Fisherrow harbour and thence on to L'niddry, do the ride, (race) to HJ's for tea'n'scones, then amble back (mainly downhill ) to your motor.
> 
> PM me if interested ....



PM sent...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2009)

Och, y'eel be havin' a gud ride all you bonnie boys. Best get to bed early and don't forget to bring yer groats for the pub stop!!! 

Have fun.


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Och, y'eel be havin' a gud ride all you bonnie boys. Best get to bed early and don't forget to bring yer groats for the pub stop!!!
> 
> Have fun.



wummin going too


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2009)

Yikes!
Sorry Jane - I meant to write 'bairns' - I had read that you would be going along, sorry.
Nevertheless, have a great time!


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Yikes!
> Sorry Jane - I meant to write 'bairns' - I had read that you would be going along, sorry.
> Nevertheless, have a great time!



I was just teasing you please don't worry 

Thanks I am looking foward to it


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2009)

I am so so sorry, I am going to have to back out of this now, something has cropped up in my hectic life, I really am sorry. 

Have a great one and I hope to meet you all on the next one.

I am so disspointed I have been training all week for it too.

Once again sorry


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2009)

Does anyone on here have Rangers perhaps mobile number? I have sent him a pm and an email, but I don't want him to go to any more trouble for me, as I was getting a lift very kindly from him tomorrow


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I am so so sorry, I am going to have to back out of this now, something has cropped up in my hectic life, I really am sorry.
> 
> Have a great one and I hope to meet you all on the next one.
> 
> ...


   

[thinks: one less for scones = ]


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2009)

Sorry to hear that Jane.


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2009)

Do we have an agreed meet time at Longniddry yet?


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

*Decision time for Meeting time*

OK Folks, we need to make a final decision on the time we are going to meet at *Longniddry station*.

The original time proposed was 1100. Now that some folks are so fit they want to ride out from Waverley, there is a suggestion that the meeting time be put back to allow them to get to L'niddry by bike after a train arrives at 1028.

*How about we now set the meeting time at Longniddry as 1130* ? This should allow the Waverley cyclists time to get there, the Fisherrow meet-up to be at 1030-1045 and those who train/drive straight to L'niddry to get a coffee/check out the shop(s), pubs in L'niddry/ warm up  before we all gather.

Are we OK with this ?

I think we need a quick response post from everyone who is coming, preferably with where and when they are joining the meet (and a scone request might help the HJs )

eg
Scoosh - Yes, I'm coming
Fisherrow at 1030-1045
loadsa scones - with jam'n'cream  - please


----------



## Seamab (29 Aug 2009)

Now that there is a scone going i sense an opportunity!

Scoosh - Could i join you and Scook94 from your hoose?


----------



## Ranger (29 Aug 2009)

1030 at Waverley for me but I may get the train back from Longniddry as I have never done this sort of distance before and am not sure if the legs will take it


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> I think we need a quick response post from everyone who is coming, preferably with where and when they are joining the meet (and a scone request might help the HJs )
> 
> eg
> Scoosh - Yes, I'm coming
> ...



Shall be at your hoose as close to 10:00 as I can make it, dropping Carol off at her work at 9 then heading through... See you and Seamab there.

I think 11:30 for 12:00 at Longniddry is sensible. I haven't been on the bike much recently due to work, so a wee rest at Longniddry might be appreciated!


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2009)

Ranger said:


> 1030 at Waverley for me but I may get the train back from Longniddry as I have never done this sort of distance before and am not sure if the legs will take it



Ranger I take it you have seen now that I cannot go??

I really am very very sorry, I never let anyone down unless it is important


----------



## Ranger (29 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Ranger I take it you have seen now that I cannot go??
> 
> I really am very very sorry, I never let anyone down unless it is important



It's not a problem (though you will be missed) it is nly when people don't tell me at all they can't make appointments I get pissed off. 

Just remember to keep us updated on the new bike thread


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2009)

I think I will join at Longniddery then cycle back, as someone has to show you lot where to get the scones...


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

Ranger said:


> 1030 at Waverley for me but I may get the train back from Longniddry as I have never done this sort of distance before and am not sure if the legs will take it


Might be worth considering taking the train down to long niddery too ?? Don't want to exhaust you before the ride even starts


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> I think I will join at Longniddery then cycle back, as someone has to show you lot where to get the scones...


Jersey Relay knowledge .... it's a fine thing [ribs tummy]


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2009)

Oh yes, forgot about that, so I can get the train back if I feeling tried...


----------



## Ranger (29 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Might be worth considering taking the train down to long niddery too ?? Don't want to exhaust you before the ride even starts



Trouble is as I will probably use the train I have a 90 minute wait at Waverley to get to Longnnidry so thought I may as well cycle. If I miss the scones it will all be part of the weight loss programme, well that and the fact I am at work at 8:30 tomorrow night as well


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Aug 2009)

Rather annoyingly Mrs LFG has decided she's not now using the car tomorrow, so I will be able to get to edinburgh earlier. Does this help?


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

Right, taking into account your means of transport (train/car/bike or any combination of them) is there anyone who is unable to get to L'niddry for the original meeting time of 1100 ??

If you are doing the train/cycle from Waverley (15 miles) can you still get to the 1100 meeting time ?


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Aug 2009)

given the DISCUSSION i've just had, even if i have to get a taxi form home i'll be there.


----------



## MrRidley (29 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Right, taking into account your means of transport (train/car/bike or any combination of them) is there anyone who is unable to get to L'niddry for the original meeting time of 1100 ??
> 
> If you are doing the train/cycle from Waverley (15 miles) can you still get to the 1100 meeting time ?



As long as someone is there to meet me/us and show us the way, i,ll give it a go.


----------



## Telemark (29 Aug 2009)

Hello, I joined CC yesterday 

following the invite by Scoosh (thanks  in the "Welcome" sub-forum (?), may I join you from Longniddry? I'll take the train, so either 11:00 or 11:30 is fine with me.

I'll catch the train back from North Berwick, as I've promised to do something else later tomorrow, nothing to do with the predicted westerlies . Looking forward

T


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

Telemark said:


> Hello, I joined CC yesterday
> 
> following the invite by Scoosh (thanks  in the "Welcome" sub-forum (?), may I join you from Longniddry? I'll take the train, so either 11:00 or 11:30 is fine with me.
> 
> ...


Great - we look forward to seeing you and meeting you there - if we can ever get organised


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2009)

So what time do we have to be a Longniddery for??


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2009)

Any time suits me if somebody can say. Is anybody going to be at Waverley with a better knowledge of Edinburgh than me. We could follow my club run route to Longniddry, through Hollyrood Park and down Milton Road to Mussellburgh, by Fisherrow Harbour and along the coast to Longniddry.


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Aug 2009)

BJ and LFG will be at waverley by 10 at the latest, unless i get totally lost.

Is parking on george st/st andrews sqr possible, or should i just go straight for the car park at castle terrace?


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> BJ and LFG will be at waverley by 10 at the latest, unless i get totally lost.
> 
> Is parking on george st/st andrews sqr possible, or should i just go straight for the car park at castle terrace?



Parking should be free on a Sunday...


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Aug 2009)

Cheers HJ, but TBH i've gone beyond caring about the cost. I don't even care if rampaging Hibees steal the bloddy thing, as long as we make the start.


----------



## eldudino (29 Aug 2009)

I had a discussion with the Charming and Devoted earlier today, trying to convince her that I'd be ok for tomorrow as my ankle's been feeling a lot better. Common sense (her opinion) prevailed and I'm still out but I hope you guys have a good ride.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2009)

Is 10'ish at Waverley OK for folks with 11.30 at Longniddry OK for folks?


----------



## Ranger (29 Aug 2009)

OK 10 at Waverley is good for me. If no-one is there I will get to Longniddry


----------



## MrRidley (29 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Is 10'ish at Waverley OK for folks with 11.30 at Longniddry OK for folks?



Myself and Lazyfatgit should be there about 10, all we need is someone to show us the way to the meet point.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Myself and Lazyfatgit should be there about 10, all we need is someone to show us the way to the meet point.



We could go my club run route but somebody might know a better way.



HLaB said:


> Any time suits me if somebody can say. Is anybody going to be at Waverley with a better knowledge of Edinburgh than me. We could follow my club run route to Longniddry, through Hollyrood Park and down Milton Road to Mussellburgh, by Fisherrow Harbour and along the coast to Longniddry.


The club run actually goes along the A198 dual c/w straight to Longniddry but its probably better to go along the coast.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2009)

*Start time now 1130 @ Longniddry*

*Right - it's 1130 at Longniddry Station*, so 1000 at Waverley, 1030-1045 at Fisherrow.

Sorted.

Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## TechMech (29 Aug 2009)

Sorry guys, not going to make this one i'm afraid 

Have a good one


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Aug 2009)

Sorry, posting a bit late, but I'll be at Waverley at 10 and am happy going along the coast to Longniddry. 

Do we have a final count of how many people will be at Waverley?

Matthew


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

Ranger said:


> It's not a problem (though you will be missed) it is nly when people don't tell me at all they can't make appointments I get pissed off.
> 
> Just remember to keep us updated on the new bike thread



Thank you Ranger, have a great time all of you, I am, once again, dissapointed I cannot go.

I will keep you updated on my new bike, that you can be assured of


----------



## Telemark (30 Aug 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I've got to bail out of the ride, just got too much on today to fit everything in . I'll just have to go for a quick ride straight from home instead. Have a good day out & enjoy the scones!

Hope to join you on the next one though

T


----------



## ACS (30 Aug 2009)

Have fun


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2009)

23 pages over 4 weeks to organise the August Forum outing.
I wonder how many pages they require to organise the Olympics?
Hope you all have a good day loons and lasses.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> 23 pages over 4 weeks to organise the August Forum outing.
> I wonder how many pages they require to organise the Olympics?
> Hope you all have a good day loons and lasses.



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=41980
See you under the clock tomorrow in St Pancras snorri?


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

Come then lads and lassies make us jealous and tell us what a great time you all had


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Aug 2009)

Notes on the ride:

-the scones were _excellent_
-I did my first 100k 
-HLab is really fast

All in all, great ride. Must de-stink myself...

Matthew


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> 23 pages over 4 weeks to organise the August Forum outing.
> I wonder how many pages they require to organise the Olympics?
> Hope you all have a good day loons and lasses.



Snorri this Cycle_Chat_ we have to spend time discussing it...

In the end it was just the loons who went, the quines all wimped out...


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

Really great ride, even if I was struggling at the end. In true Central Scotland CC style no one was left behind and those at the back were encouraged all the way home. What was unusual was for me is that I was the one struggling rather than giving the encouragement, thanks guys I really appreciated the support. The worst of the cramps have subsided now that I have had a hot bath.


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Really great ride, even if I was struggling at the end. In true Central Scotland CC style no one was left behind and those at the back were encouraged all the way home. What was unusual was for me is that I was the one struggling rather than giving the encouragement, thanks guys I really appreciated the support. The worst of the cramps have subsided now that I have had a hot bath.


Glad you are feeling better. Thank mrs HJ again that was a grand welcome


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

OMG if HJ was struggling I am SO GLAD something came up that I could not manage


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Snorri this Cycle_Chat_ we have to spend time discussing it...
> 
> In the end it was just the loons who went, the quines all wimped out...



I did not wimp out, I had a good excuse, but by the sounds of HJ I am glad I never went


----------



## MrRidley (30 Aug 2009)

Yes a great ride, and i discovered two things today, i like scones with jam (thanks Mrs HJ) and i'm not that fast, but a superb run in good weather.


----------



## magnatom (30 Aug 2009)

Good to hear it was a good ride today folks. Sorry I couldn't make it. I did have enough time for a 40 mile loop this morning, or at least I would have, had I not forgot my drinks (remembered after 3 miles so went back) had a puncture, and once repaired my tyre would not site right (and still doesn't).

My punishment for not making the CC ride perhaps.


----------



## scook94 (30 Aug 2009)

I had a blast today, another great route worth doing again and the weather held out for us too! 

Highlight was definitely *bagging my first 100k! *

Scones and cake were great even if it was difficult to get past MajorMantra (who had at least 5 visits that I counted!  )

Jane, I don't think the distance would have been too much but possibly the journey back into town as it was quite busy with traffic (relatively speaking). 

Thanks again to HJ and Mrs HJ for their hospitality and to Scoosh for letting me park outside his house and lowering the tone of the neighbourhood. 

BTW why did none of us have a camera?


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

The busy traffic yes, would have been a problem for me. I did a wee 22 miler today, met a nice guy,who did 11 miles with me


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> BTW why did none of us have a camera?



Mine was charged and ready to go up until my plans got cancelled


----------



## Seamab (30 Aug 2009)

I greatly enjoyed the ride - always great to cycle new roads with good company. Many thanks to HJ & Mrs HJ for the superb scones and cakes and tea....tremendous

It was raining when i got home - so for once i got a dry ride and a nice 60m.

Nice as always to meet some of the other forum members.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

This thread is useless without pictures!


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2009)

I only had the camera phone and took just the one photo, most people didn't actually see this, just Major Mantra and me.


----------



## goo_mason (30 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> I only had the camera phone and took just the one photo, most people didn't actually see this, just Major Mantra and me.



The Waterside at Haddington. Did you stop off for a pint?


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> OMG if HJ was struggling I am SO GLAD something came up that I could not manage



Jane if you had been there it would have been a different ride, there is no way we would have gone as fast. No one ever gets left behind, we would have looked after you. Just make sure you are on the next one


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> The Waterside at Haddington. Did you stop off for a pint?


Unfortunately not


----------



## Telemark (30 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Jane if you had been there it would have been a different ride, there is no way we would have gone as fast. No one ever gets left behind, we would have looked after you. Just make sure you are on *the next one*



Sounds like you had a great ride, sorry I couldn't make it, just too many things to do. Are there any dates/plans for the next one?

T


----------



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2009)

Interesting ride 

- we arranged to start from Longniddry station - so no one came/returned by train 
- somehow, it seemed more _down_hill than _up_hill 
- greyhounds at the front don't always go the right way 


> I only had the camera phone and took just the one photo, most people didn't actually see this, just Major Mantra and me.


- HJ had knee problems and was at the back on the return to Embra 
- tea, scones/cake at HJ's should be a permanent fixture  .....
- .... but Mrs HJ was unable to join us 
- Embra is heaving on a Sunday evening during the festival 


Overall a good ride, good company, great to meet old and new friends from CC and some achieved mileage PBs without too much struggle 

THanks HJ and (especially) Mrs HJ for the post ride hospitality and nice that we could return the favour of staying with the slowest rider


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> I had a blast today, another great route worth doing again and the weather held out for us too!
> 
> Highlight was definitely *bagging my first 100k! *
> 
> ...



Um someone did have a camera (must have been on his phone) there is a picture of a pub in "your ride today"...

I am told the MajorMantra also manage a reasonable amount of cake before the rest of us arrived...  that said there was _still_ almost half the Courgette & carrot cake left over! And a spare Ginger cake!!

There was very little traffic on the Longniddery to Longniddery section of the ride. I don't think Jane was ever going to be on the bit going to and from town, so she would have been fine. The only bit that was really busy traffic wise was one section going back to Ed and then we could have taken a less busy (if longer route) back to Musselbourgh...


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> See you under the clock tomorrow in St Pancras snorri?


If St Pancras was north of Edinburgh there might have been a chance.


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Aug 2009)

Many thanks for todays ride.

Special thanks to HJ and Mrs HJ for such fantastic hospitality.

Great chat, nice dry weather, and a fun route.


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Snorri this Cycle_Chat_ we have to spend time discussing it...
> 
> In the end it was just the loons who went, the quines all wimped out...


If they heard I was going to appear down there the quines would come flocking.
In my dreams


----------



## Ranger (30 Aug 2009)

I had a great ride too (it almost makes sitting at work now bearable). Does anyone have the final scores on the doors for distance/time, I forgot to ask before I had to bail out early and miss the tea and scones


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Scones and cake were great even if it was difficult to get past MajorMantra (who had at least 5 visits that I counted!  )



Notice how I also sat right next to the cake. 



scoosh said:


> - greyhounds at the front don't always go the right way



I think you'll find the greyhounds went the right way (well, mostly) and everyone else missed the cycle route signs. 



HJ said:


> I am told the MajorMantra also manage a reasonable amount of cake before the rest of us arrived...  that said there was _still_ almost half the Courgette & carrot cake left over! And a spare Ginger cake!!



I would have had more but it seemed rude.  Those were excellent comestibles - thank you Mrs HJ!!

By the way, having been out tonight for dinner my final mileage for the day was almost bang on 70. My legs are now made of this:








Matthew


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Aug 2009)

Ranger, from where I parked beyond charolette sqr, i've got 63.53, with an average of 13.23 and max of 39.9. This is adjusted because my sensor had moved and i had to sort it at waverley. The actual miles was probably just over 64.

I was delighted to do my second 100K this month, and felt not too bad on getting home, so think i've improved my feeding a good bit, but should have taken on more water.

Right knee a bit sorer now, and will probably be a bit stiff in the morning. Twinge in achilles/calf passed after a shower.

Unfortunately I'm famished (despite the wonderful cakes) and have just scoffed a pizza. but hey, think I recon today was a PB, so feel entiled to celebrate!!


----------



## Ranger (30 Aug 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Ranger, from where I parked beyond charolette sqr, i've got 63.53, with an average of 13.23 and max of 39.9. This is adjusted because my sensor had moved and i had to sort it at waverley. The actual miles was probably just over 64.
> 
> I was delighted to do my second 100K this month, and felt not too bad on getting home, so think i've improved my feeding a good bit, but should have taken on more water.
> 
> ...



Cheers, when I get home there is a bottle of wine and a WHOLE pack of cheese savouries waiting for me Unless the wife has found them


----------



## MajorMantra (31 Aug 2009)

'Kinell. I've just noticed that I appear to be slightly sunburnt from today. Wonders never cease... 

Matthew


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2009)

I noticed I had a wee bit of colour too...


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> I noticed I had a wee bit of colour too...


In your case, it was white


----------

